# Adobe Encore Anfänger.........



## Tschakle (28. Juni 2006)

Hey da bin ich ma wieder...

also da ich ja nun psd-dateien verwenden muss, hab ih nun vor mein Menü mit Adobe Encore zu erstellen....

Doch bin darin voll der Anfänger....vielleicht könnt ihr ja en bissel helfen....

also wie ich was mit den Ebenen einer importierten *.psd-Datei importiere verlinken kann hab ich schon rausbekommen...aber was muss ich einstellen damit zum beispiel die verlinkte Ebene nur zu sehen ist wenn man sie anwählt, also das sich da net die farbe ändert wenn man die Ebene anwählt, sondern dass sie einfach sichtbar wird wenn sie angewählt ist und sonst unsichtbar ist (also sind zum beispiel 3 quadrate und ist halt immer nur eins zu sehen, je nachdem was ausgewählt wurde)...mit DVDLab  des ganz einfach...aber muss doch mit mit DVD Encore auch gehen....

Und dann noch ne kleine Frage: kann ich irgendwie ne Anordnung der ganzen Menüs bzw Videos festlegen, das zum Beispiel vor dem Menü noch ein Video läuft Auch das ist bei DVDLab schön übersichtilich und einfach umzusetzen....

Hoffe ihr helft mir wieder mal.....

DANKE

MFG Thomas W


----------



## axn (28. Juni 2006)

Encore ist mindestens genauso gut wie DVD-Lab  . Man muss sich nur etwas umstellen. Schau dir mal den Aufbau eines Beispielmenüs aus der Programbibliothek im Photoshop an, und lies in der Encore Hilfe über Highlights, Subpics usw. Frag dann nochmal konkret wenn du nicht weiter kommst.. Alles andere würde hier jetzt zu weit führen.. 
Du kannst sogar Motion-Menüs mit Encore erstellen, Videosassets vor einem Menü sind erst recht kein Problem.  

mfg

axn


----------



## Nico (29. Juni 2006)

http://www.lernkurse.de - kostenlose Lernkurse für den digitalen Videoschnitt
http://www.lernkurse.de - kostenlose Lernkurse für den digitalen Videoschnitt


----------

